# Rx management--Moderate or Low ??



## cindygram (Jan 11, 2008)

This came up in an audit recently and I would love some clarification.
A provider stated in the record that the patient's HTN was controlled on Lisinopril.  He didn't change the dosage, add anything or discontinue anything.  Can we still apply the moderate level from the risk table or does there need to be a change of some sort.  I can not find any clarification from CMS on this.  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## AWARDEN (Jan 18, 2008)

I have always been told that you can use moderate if you are prescribing the medication on that visit even if you are not making changes.  You still are managing there RX.


----------

